# Control de Rele por LPT1 para activar componentes 220 Volt



## Mc_Gregor (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola como estan?? soy nuevo en el foro.. soy estudiante de informática por eso mis conocimientos de electronica no son tan profundos, estuve probando entre varias cosas unos circuitos con transistores, alli dejo unos ejemplos que probe pero, cada vez que enchufo corriente a la placa me activa el rele directamente sin que le de un uno logico desde la pc, es decir que le conecte o no a la pc no infiere en nada, ni me desactiva al darle cero.. Alguien podria decirme en que estoy fallando o si por ahi hay algun nuevo diseño simple para activar rele seria de gran ayuda..

Muchas Gracias y espero su colaboracion..


----------



## mabauti (Jun 5, 2007)

Seguramente tienes algo mal conectado o algun componente defectuoso.

El circuito esta bien


----------



## Mc_Gregor (Jun 7, 2007)

Ahh entiendo.. Gracias por la respuesta.. Voy a fijarme de vuelta de nuevo..

Otra pregunta.. Mientras no logro hacer funcionar esos relay me fabrique una plaqueta con 8 leds para simular las salidas de datos.. D0 - D7. Bien, funciona y me hice un programita simple para prender, apagar etc. Hasta ahi bien!.. Ahora.. Supongamos que tengo yo conectadas esas 8 salidas a 8 relay y cada relay activa un motor, que pasa si mi pc sufre un apagon y tiene q volver a encender?? me he dado cuenta de que cuando lo apago, prendo, reinicio Prende todas los leds varias veces (esto haria que todos los motores que quiero conectar se prendan y apaguen como loco jajaja..)  Como soluciono eso del puerto paralelo?? y tb si quiero mantener en 0 los de control???.. (esto ultimo por si quiera poner unos relay mas de salida)..

Agradeceria su respuesta..

Un abrazo


----------



## mabauti (Jun 7, 2007)

la manera mas sencilla es poner un interruptor manual a la fuente que alimenta a los relevadores y tambien inicializar la salida del LPT1 a cero (salidas desactivadas)


----------



## Mc_Gregor (Jun 7, 2007)

Si pero supongamos que uso la pc en un lugar donde lo dejo conectado a internet y yo accedo a ella desde otra pc en otro lugar, si se corta la luz, nadie estaria para cortar la corriente de los reles.. Hay alguna otra forma de que no entregue ningun voltaje a los reles? 
Pienso q en el caso de haber un corte de luz, obviamente tendria una UPS pero en el caso de que no le de el cuero y tenga que caer y luego encender sola, Configuraria el programa para que encienda solo OK hasta ahi bien, ahora en ese lapso de que se prende quisiera evitar q tire volatajes a los pines de salida.. Eso es lo que necesito saber en realidad..

Otra consultita.. ese diagrama anterior es logica directa o inversa??  Muy poco de electronica 

Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jun 7, 2007)

> Pienso q en el caso de haber un corte de luz, obviamente tendria una UPS pero en el caso de que no le de el cuero y tenga que caer y luego encender sola, Configuraria el programa para que encienda solo OK hasta ahi bien, ahora en ese lapso de que se prende quisiera evitar q tire volatajes a los pines de salida.. Eso es lo que necesito saber en realidad.


En ese caso necesitaras un relevador con activacion por voltaje de alimentacion en retraso de tiempo. Arma el circuito anexo y PRUEBALO



> Otra consultita.. ese diagrama anterior es logica directa o inversa??


Es directa : cuando mandas un 1 activas el rele, y cuando mandas un 0 desactivas el rele


----------

